# Remembering Buddy



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

It's been 9 months since I had to put my Buddy to sleep, but the pain is still as fresh as if it were yesterday. 

Buddy's passing was extremely sudden and unexpected, and I find myself still in shock from it. He didn't appear sick, he was happy, appeared healthy, and was out running around enjoying life up until the morning it all happened. I woke up on a Sunday morning, brought everybody downstairs and out for their morning bathroom break. I then went outside with my roommate, and when we came back inside Buddy was laying in front of the door. He only got up after much coaxing, but only to stagger into the living room, lean against the couch, and then collapse on the floor. I was immediately in hysterics because I knew that there was something terribly wrong. We rushed him to the emergency clinic, passed him off the the tech and waited. We were told by the vet that he was bleeding out into his chest cavity which was likely cause from a tumor that had ruptured. I was devastated. I was presented with two options. I could choose to try and save him, which involved a horrible recovery period for him involving chemo and the likes, or I could let him go in peace. I chose the latter. I never in my wildest dreams thought when I woke up that Sunday morning that I would be saying goodbye to my best friend. 

That Sunday was by far the hardest day of my life. Just the very mention of his name brings fresh tears to my eyes. I miss him terribly and I only wish that I would have had the chance to say goodbye, to spend a little more time with him. I adopted Buddy when he was 5, and had to let him go at 8. I have never had a more loving, loyal and devoted dog. He is greatly missed.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. I know it is really hard, especially when it is so unexpected. Our springer spaniel went unexpectedly like that. He was great till the night before. My husband dropped him off at the vet because he seemed to be feeling a little "off" and by noon he had passed. The vet asked permission to do an autopsy and it turned out he had cancer in his liver! We never even knew. My condolensces to you.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so sorry that you still feel such heart ache. But you must remind yourself of all the happy memories that you and Buddy shared and that you two will meet up again one day. My prayers to you.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, time does heal but it takes awhile. :hugs:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I completely understand your pain. It is such a horrible shock when we lose them unexpectedly. You are both in my thoughts.


----------

